# EvenTT 11 Tickets - On Sale Now!!



## Wallsendmag

Tickets for this years TTOC event are now live on the TTOC site HERE . We will be taking bookings for the Hotel in the next couple of days.


----------



## tricklexxx

All booked 

...as a relatively new TT owner I look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## phope

First ticket already sold...


----------



## bigsyd

and me


----------



## davelincs

Im in as well


----------



## malstt

Me as well. 8)


----------



## fanTasTic

Apologies for my ignorance. I'm new to this forum and a new owner.
I'd like to know more about what the EveTT11 is about please? Where can I get more info or if any of you TT-ians are kind enough to enlighten me.


----------



## davelincs

here you go fanTasTic, heres a link to the event
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186589


----------



## fanTasTic

Cheers Davelincs you're very kind indeed.


----------



## audimad

wallsendmag said:


> Tickets for this years TTOC event are now live on the TTOC site HERE . We will be taking bookings for the Hotel in the next couple of days.


Hotel full.


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets for this years TTOC event are now live on the TTOC site HERE . We will be taking bookings for the Hotel in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel full.
Click to expand...

Yes it is but we have rooms reserved


----------



## Wallsendmag

The hotel for evenTT11 is now available to book HERE Please state which of the room types(double,single or family) you require on your booking . All rooms are £55 per room and as the hotel is now full for the evenTT weekend book early to avoid dissapointment.


----------



## davelincs

Room booked, see you all in July


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> here you go fanTasTic, heres a link to the event
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186589


And of corse you already know that you want to join the TTOC, fanTasTic


----------



## E5ttMAN

New to the TT forum. Great forum and great event, will be signing up


----------



## A3DFU

Brilliant!! And welcome


----------



## davelincs

I booked the hotel on Monday through the ttoc, do we get any conformation of the booking?


----------



## A3DFU

Think you'll get the "order status" through the club shop Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

davelincs said:


> I booked the hotel on Monday through the ttoc, do we get any conformation of the booking?


There was a confirmation email sent , at least I hope there was.


----------



## Redscouse

Ticket - BOOKED
Hotel - BOOKED
EvenTT 11 Mug - BOOKED


----------



## davelincs

Just seen the mug, one on order now


----------

